# Miley Cyrus: Todesdrohungen in der Oscar-Nacht



## Stefan102 (28 Feb. 2012)

​
Der Abend der legendären Oscarverleihung – für den Großteil der Stars ein unvergesslicher Abend und das nicht nur für die, die nominiert sind oder mit den Nominierten im berühmten Kodak Theater sitzen, sondern auch für alle die, die sich auf den zahlreichen Partys in und um Los Angeles tummeln, um die Verleihung zu verfolgen. Dazu gehörte auch Miley Cyrus (19), die in ihrem ungewohnt elegant opulenten Look mit ihrem Freund Liam Hemsworth (22) erst auf Elton Johns (64) AIDS Stiftungs-Oscar-Party und dann auf der Vanity Fair Oscar Party glänzte.

Doch hinter der glitzernden Fassade sah es wohl tief im Inneren der hübschen Sängerin gar nicht so pompös aus: Miley hatte nämlich an ein paar ziemlich bösen Tweets zu knabbern, die sie kurz vor der Verleihung erreichten, so eonline.com: Sie sei „gekleidet wie weißer Abschaum“, dazu auch noch „verflucht hässlich“ und man wünschte ihr sogar mehrmals den Tod! Das ging Miley selbstverständlich sehr nahe und sie twitterte: „Habt ihr nichts Besseres zu tun, als zu hassen? Das macht mich traurig. Ich bin von so viel Liebe umgeben. Es tut mir leid, wenn dir etwas widerfahren ist, was dich so böse macht.“

Aber dass man ihr mehrmals den Tod wünschte, darüber konnte Miley nicht so einfach hinweg sehen und forderte nun auch die Plattform Twitter auf, entsprechend zu reagieren: „Ich werde Menschen, die mir sagen, dass ich sterben soll, nicht tolerieren. Twitter muss Verantwortung übernehmen und für eine sichere Umgebung sorgen.“ Die Tweets wurden inzwischen gelöscht und wir hoffen, dass Miley in Zukunft von derartigen Drohungen verschont bleibt.
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die Bilder von Miley während der Oscar-Nacht findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...my-awards-party-26-2-2012-x92-update-4-a.html
http://www.celebboard.net/oscars-84...tower-hollywood-febr-26-2012-40x-update2.html


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2012)

Viel Feind, viel Ehr.


----------



## Punisher (2 Apr. 2012)

Verrückte gibts immer wieder


----------

